#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Επαναχρωματισμός κιγκλιδωμάτων

## milt

ένα από τα άρθρα της μελέτης είναι:
<<ελαιοχρωματισμοί κοινοί σιδηρών επιφανειών με χρώματα αλκυδικών ή ακρυλικών ρητινών,βάσεως νερού ή διαλύτου>> , απόξεση και καθαρισμός με ψύκτρα και σμυριδόπανο, μια στρώση αντιδιαβρωτικού υποστρώματος και 2 στρώσεις ελαιοχρωματισμού .. 

με αντιστοίχηση  αρθρου με ΕΤΕΠ : ΝΑΟΙΚ Α\77.55     στην ΕΛΟΤ ΤΠ - 1501 03-10-03-00

διαβάζοντας την χωρίζει την επαναβαφή σιδηρών επιφανειών σε τρεις κατηγορίες Α,Β,Γ ανάλογα με τον βαθμό των βλαβών και της απαιτούμενης αποκατάστασης  για το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα...

Η ερώτηση: από το άρθρο της μελέτης-της ΕΤΕΠ - και το ποια η συνήθη πρακτική στα δημόσια έργα.......θεωρείται ότι αφού τριφτούν, ελαφρά και κατά κύριο λόγο να καθαριστούν τα τμήματα σκουριάς, τα ήδη βαμμένα κάγκελα πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί αντιδιαβρωτικό υπόστρωμα σε όλη την επιφάνεια ή μόνο εκεί που είχε σκουριά......????

και μετά 2 χέρια λαδομπογιά ....

θέλω να πώ αν είναι κατηγορίας Β σύμφωνα με την ΕΤΕΠ, από αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ κάνεις τοπική εφαρμογή υποστρώματος.......

βέβαια η μελέτη εδώ δεν δίνει τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες.......απλά παραπέμπει σε όλο το άρθρο της ΕΤΕΠ..... 

μάλλον θα πρέπει να το συνεννοηθώ με τον επιβλέποντα...απλά για να μην μου λέει ότι θέλει.....

----------

